# Emergency REVIEW of Supplier



## Tallabred

I decided to order flavor oils from the company Candy Flavor.com on LAST Friday. They said they had 2-3 day shipping so I was excited to get my oils on time and she seemed like a nice lady. But still today I had gotten no order and NO shipping information so I was a little skeptical so did some research on my billing. The company changed from Candy Flavor to Flavor Laboratory to Maybel White at ATT.com so I became nervous that it was a scam because that has happened to my daughter a couple of times whenever the company name did not stay consistent. So I sent her a short email. Please read BOTTOM to TOP! Let me know what you think of this. Is it a scam? Or just someone who needs anxiety pills?

(Sorry edited for foul language)

Does anyone else think she might be out of line? If everyone was able to sue over bad reviews and unhappy customers every shopper in the world would be hiding behind their doors in fear of the door to door salesmen....


----------



## Tallabred

All I wanted were lip balm flavors. I now find out that this person has threatened other peoples children after google earthing them. This is creepy.


----------



## Faye Farms

Wow! That lady went off the deep end.


----------



## hsmomof4

I think that her response seems over the top based on what you've posted here, but it seems as if some of your exchanges are missing (ie, how does she know about the pony, etc?)


----------



## hsmomof4

Hmmmm....I'd be REALLY careful: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Mabel_White


----------



## Tallabred

Stacey - you saw the entire exchanges. She RESEARCHED me  Me and my daughters are all creeped out.

Now even more creeped out after reading that review!!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4

Wow. I'd be creeped out, too. If you go to that link I posted, there is a post from someone else that she sued 4 years ago. Do you have any lawyer friends you can just talk to?


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

At it's most basic level, this is highly unprofessional.


----------



## Tallabred

My husband is best friends with one of the top lawyers in Florida - I think that we are covered - That is not a worry.


----------



## todog

Dd u contact the BBB and if so what's her rating? She actually google earthed you and your family?, that is beyond creepy. Maybe u should find a local source for ur flavor oils. Sorry about all the trouble, hope she gets what's coming to her!


----------



## Tallabred

I was given this link

http://www.bustedscammers.com/alert_d_dolen.htm

I now know why she freaked out when I mentioned scammer.


----------



## hsmomof4

Wow. She's a piece of work.


----------



## todog

i think the operative word is " bully" WOW!


----------



## a4patch

what do you mean she google earthed you? 

I wonder if this would be considered stalking? Virginia has stalking laws. Does your state?


----------



## MF-Alpines

Whoa!


----------



## tmfinley

Yikes!


----------



## Tallabred

Turns out that this lady is on the FBI list and has done prison time for her business practice.


----------



## Kalne

Oh. My. Gosh. Unbelievable! 

I ordered from them much earlier in the year. Did take a while to get here if I remember correctly. I won't order from them again.


----------



## Tallabred

I just found this from the St. Pete paper. This person just gets worse and worse.

....."In a complaint unsealed in federal court Monday, the Federal Trade Commission claims AAA Family Centers failed to pay customers who bought kits to work at home, gave them less work than promised and provided them with useless computer programs. 
Customers, who used the kits to help others file for divorce or declare bankruptcy without a lawyer, also may have unknowingly practiced law without proper authorization and could be subject to penalties under the Bankruptcy Code. 
The complaint was filed against AAA, two sister companies and business founder Deborah Dolen, who has admitted to being a prostitute and was convicted of using money collected for a charity for crippled children on luxury cars and homes. Ms. Dolen's mother, Judy Graves, and Matthew See, a company president, also were named. "


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

Well, as she decided to drag religion into it with her email response to you, I'd pray for her


----------



## LSP Farm

Sounds like this lady has had one to many candies from the crazy bag... Bless her heart. 
I'm not sure why she's concerned about you dragging her name through the mud, it appears she's already rolled In it.


----------



## Angelknitter12

Ouch... She is scary. Be careful.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Could you all please remember that it is the forum.....ME...that gets flack from things like this posted on an open wall. People are all to happy to forward everything you are saying, we have had this happen time and again....from Lil on. Don't think she won't know in 3, 2, 1 that you are talking about her on here!


----------

